# By Demand [August 2012]



## r4gs (Jun 29, 2012)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to 
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1421/editory.png
Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to 
*img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
*Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...

*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:*  librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month _


----------



## Roshan9415 (Jun 30, 2012)

netbeans for linux


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Jul 1, 2012)

A Complete Dvd full of HD wallpapers of all types filled upto the brim.


----------



## r4gs (Jul 1, 2012)

7GB+ of wallpapers? 

That is a bit too much don't you think?


----------



## rish89 (Jul 1, 2012)

r4gs said:


> 7GB+ of wallpapers?
> 
> That is a bit too much don't you think?



At least 1 gb of hd wallpapers


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Jul 2, 2012)

Good HD Wallpapers collection is much better and evergreen and acceptable to all rather than giving boring content just to fill the space. You can just combine all wallpapers given in all previous issues and redistribute them in one combine issue just like you redistribute digit and fast track issues. How many of you agree with me .


----------



## r4gs (Jul 2, 2012)

This is not about filling up for the sake of filling up, we have a lot of readers who don't have, or have very limited access, to the internet, still use old PCs (even celerons and PIII) and are dependent on the bundled DVDs for updates and software and yes, even the trailers.

That said, we cannot ignore people who have high speed internet and the like and we are trying to work on a model that will appeal to everyone. Any suggestions you have in this regard will be helpful, for us as well as yourselves.

Let me put it this way, if you want to buy the magazine for the DVDs, what would you want the DVD to be? Do you want exclusive software, complete tutorials, bootable discs, etc...


----------



## rish89 (Jul 2, 2012)

How about some good video tuts about programming in C/java/C++ etc.....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 2, 2012)

would like to have complete video tutuorial for overclocking PC.. step by step procedure.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

r4gs said:


> 7GB+ of wallpapers?
> 
> That is a bit too much don't you think?



Anything even over 100 mb and trust me it will be a #fail thing

That said do include less of HD Movie trailers.

And check this thread for great software-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/25901-useful-freewares-20.html

Do check some of older pages too. Some great S/w we have posted


----------



## Anish (Jul 3, 2012)

When providing linux distros, if it was a single distro/disc, why dont you make the disc itself a bootable one? like you use to provide before? It can lessen the burden of burning the image to another cd/dvd.


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Jul 3, 2012)

Can you guys give the latest and updated pack of wikipedia offline web pack , what you gave in june 2007 dvd issue ( older one is a too old now ). I prefer that , i can use it any time i want even offline.


----------



## dipsy (Jul 5, 2012)

microsoft office suite please


----------



## prds359 (Jul 6, 2012)

dipsy said:


> microsoft office suite please



Ms office 2010 trial for 64bit win7


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 7, 2012)

wanted The adventures Of Lomax...
                                    I miss it too much..


----------



## sarthak (Jul 8, 2012)

NitrousNavneet said:


> wanted The adventures Of Lomax...
> I miss it too much..



Instead of giving new freeware games you can give old and awesome games like this.


----------



## criztle (Jul 9, 2012)

plz digit shed some light on tracking anklets or do some article or the technology behind it plz


----------



## ATULZGR8 (Jul 11, 2012)

*The Windows® Automated Installation Kit (AIK)*

This must be included because, recently we have got Windows 8 RP and we can not completely Rely on it (We can not remove our Windows 7 for it). Windows AIK would help us in making *Windows To Go* USB Key, so that we can test it before installing on our machine. With Windows To Go USB Key We can boot our system from USB Key Only without disturbing our Current OS.

Ordering “Windows to Go”: how to create a bootable Windows 8 USB thumb drive | Ars Technica

So Please include this 1.7GB *The Windows® Automated Installation Kit (AIK)* (Version: 3.0) from Download: Windows® AIK for Windows® 7 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Regards...


----------



## harsimran123 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wikipedia offline edition


----------



## aaruni (Jul 13, 2012)

A screenshot software for windows


----------



## r4gs (Jul 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> A screenshot software for windows



What is wrong with the default snipping tool?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 14, 2012)

C9 (Continent of the Ninth Seal),Dragon Nest & Rappelz.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 14, 2012)

r4gs said:


> What is wrong with the default snipping tool?



Never knew windows had any...


----------



## aaruni (Jul 17, 2012)

OK, how about you pack a trial version of Parallels Desktop? With an uninstaller for previous versions?


----------



## kangkan (Jul 17, 2012)

Please include Windows Mobile softwares.......


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 19, 2012)

Batman: The Dark Knight Rises 13 minute extended trailer in full HD.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 19, 2012)

You Can Start Giving Non HD Trailers Instead of HD Trailers
And Give the Latest eBooks publicly available


----------



## abhishek00990 (Jul 22, 2012)

want moar linux distributions!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Batman: The Dark Knight Rises 13 minute extended trailer in full HD.



I dont think its needed now. the movie is already out, watch that 

Trust me its worth the money


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ironman said:


> You Can Start Giving Non HD Trailers Instead of HD Trailers
> And Give the Latest eBooks publicly available



I agree about the SD videos. Specially if you have a old computer with no graphics card. The video doesn't even plays. I have to slow down the video by 0.33x, and also it eats up space (2 minute of video can take upto 300MBs).


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 30, 2012)

Any word on the ol' Digit Software Archive. Was a helpful piece of software to scan through the DVD's. That's not a very huge thing.
I did extend the one you provided last with the digit.xml files in the DVD's for a few months for my own convenience, but, then, managing the ever growing XML file was a tideous task and my P4 machine couldn't do it, so I stopped it.
Guys. please provide us with something like the DSA.


----------

